# How many roaches to get to start a colony



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok i am starting a roaches colony and was wondering how many i would need to get???
i have been looking around and i can afford to buy:
15 adult males
15 adult female
30 large nymphs
90 Medium nymphs
and 100 small nymphs

will this be enough to start a feeding colony and how long should i leave it before i start feeding to my bearded dragon ?? ALSO anyone got any good tip on careing and for what to feed these guys??


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

MaMExotics said:


> Ok i am starting a roaches colony and was wondering how many i would need to get???
> i have been looking around and i can afford to buy:
> 15 adult males
> 15 adult female
> ...


i would go for 100 female 20 male it will cost you £26 leave it 6 months and then you should be ok to feed from 

if you go for a small starter colony as you have stated i would ask them to only send you 5 male and ask them swap the other 10 males that you donot need for large nymphs hope this helps


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

popitgoes said:


> i would go for 100 female 20 male it will cost you £26 leave it 6 months and then you should be ok to feed from
> 
> if you go for a small starter colony as you have stated i would ask them to only send you 5 male and ask them swap the other 10 males that you donot need for large nymphs hope this helps


cheers i plan on ordering 100more females when i get the money


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

MaMExotics said:


> cheers i plan on ordering 100more females when i get the money


you getting them from The Roach Hut, Cockroach, Roach, Roaches, Cockroaches, Feeder, Livefood, Dubia, Turkistan, Litter Bug, Macropanesthia Rhinoceros, Lobster, Breeding, Reptile, Six Spot, Hisser, Tiger,


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

popitgoes said:


> you getting them from The Roach Hut, Cockroach, Roach, Roaches, Cockroaches, Feeder, Livefood, Dubia, Turkistan, Litter Bug, Macropanesthia Rhinoceros, Lobster, Breeding, Reptile, Six Spot, Hisser, Tiger,


Yea they seem to be good priced and seem to be keeped in good con


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

MaMExotics said:


> Yea they seem to be good priced and seem to be keeped in good con


its where i got my roaches from tony (the roach hut) is a nice guy if need help he would help with anything he can 

im also buying more from him in may from bts


----------



## MaMExotics (Dec 4, 2010)

popitgoes said:


> its where i got my roaches from tony (the roach hut) is a nice guy if need help he would help with anything he can
> 
> im also buying more from him in may from bts


yea i watched a lot of his videos i hope to get 100females from him next time i get payed


----------

